# Room Addition Dayton Ohio



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

*Framing Pictures from Room Addition built in Dayton Ohio*

The following are some random during construction pictures.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

More pictures from this project.

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com/room-additions-dayton-ohio


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

More Pictures..


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Nicely done brutha! Think of it this way, even if you didn't profit the way you had hoped/expected, you kept yourself and others gainfully employed, which says a lot nowadays. Out here, work has been "steady" which means its slow in most other parts of the state/country.

Great job on a sick addition, congrats!


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice. Shower, Really Nice! I got a thing for the custom showers. Which waterproofing system did you use in it?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mike its very waterproofed. I really dont want any trouble so Im not posting any pre tile picks of showers anymore..


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok. I wasnt sure if you used anything other than Schluter, was basically looking for professional opinions before i tried other companies waterproofing systems. Shower looks killer anyway good luck to ya


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I use Schluter products frequently but also enjoy the benefits of aqua defense and noble sheet goods. There is a time and a place for many different products. If you wanting to try something Id go with an aqua d over cement board shower and see how you like that.

You could use a mud bed and noble drain then aqua d the whole deal.


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

I wasnt sure. the Schluter is great in my opinion. I havnt installed a steam shower and i know it puts more moisture in different places and wasnt sure about other product. I know Schluter stands behind their product in a steam shower but thats the only waterproofing product ive ever used in a shower. Thanks for the tip on the other products


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats a nice project Matt, nice job!:thumbup: Thats deffinetly a good one for the portfolio!


Dave


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks great Matt! You guys do awesome work. :thumbsup:


----------

